

Technology interaction and ethics - latch
http://boingboing.net/2012/02/15/technology-interaction-and-eth.html

======
serbrech
This is how I want all my tools. I had lots of ideas for better tools popping
up in my head while watching this video. The kind of paradigms that he talks
about are applicable to most of the creative processes.

